# Combining milk



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Can I Combine my milk from this mornings milking with this evenings..after i have cooled it down..all these jars in the refrigerator is driving me nuts..lol


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello, I milk sheep and it has a good storage life in fridge. For example: My ewes don't provide the volume of milk that cows and goats do, I was making cheese weekly but storing about a quart per day (most my ewes were dried and had only 3 to work with towards the end) I would need 6 qts to do a batch so it would take 6 days to gather enough, well one time I found a "lost" quart freezer bag of milk that fell behind crisper, it had a date that put it 9 days old, I called a co-op and the lady told me she didn't know but to smell and taste it, I did and it seemed fine so I went ahead and made some cheese that turned out good so my guess is that your milk is fine in fridge storage but first smell and taste it to be sure. 

This might sound funny ~I do the "coffee test" make some coffee or heat up todays left over coffee and pour your milk in it, if it breaks up in pieces it's no good, if it blends in nicely it's good. Just something I've discovered. ~Chris


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

Aintlifegrand said:


> Can I Combine my milk from this mornings milking with this evenings..after i have cooled it down..all these jars in the refrigerator is driving me nuts..lol


Yes, you can combine your milk. I do it all the time, and it's perfectly fine. :thumb:

~Lannie


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks..i made mozzerella and ricotta tonight so that helped fix the crowded refrigerator..lol...but now i know because tommorrow is after all another day.


----------

